# Suche einen Weihnachtskomediefilm



## Perkone (20. Dezember 2010)

Hiho Leute  Mein Bruder sucht eine Weihnachtskomödie. Und zwar gehts in dem Film um einen Typen, der auf seinen Nachbar neidisch ist weil der eine viel bessere Weihnachtsbeleuchtung hat als er. Danach pflastert der sich sein ganzes Haus mit so ner Beleuchtung zu und bringt damit das Kraftwerk der Statt in ne missliche Lage. Dort letzt dann so n Typ nen dicken Hebel um für Notstrom oder sonstwas. Und am Ende will der Chef von dem Typ kein Weihnachtsgeld auszahlen, darauf hin klatscht dem ne Frau eine und dann gibbet doch für jeden Weihnachtsgeld 

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Ahnung, wasn Film das sein könnte ^^

lg

Perk


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2010)

Klingt irgendwie nach "Schöne Bescherung".


----------



## Perkone (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi  Ne, den haben wir schon ausschließen können ^^ Mein Bro meinte das son Komiker, der auch in nem Film (oder serie kA) spielt wo er mit seinen Kindern campen geht. Und eventuell hat er in diesem Jahr auch in nem Film mitgespielt mit nem großen Wohnwagen... Kann leider nur vage Andeutungen geben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2010)

Und sicher, dass es nicht ein typischer Film mit der Familie Grisswalt ist?

Vielleicht "Blendende Weihnachten"?


----------



## Perkone (20. Dezember 2010)

In blendende Weihnachten ginge es zwar ca darum, aber muss aus den 90er sein


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2010)

Endet der Film damit, dass die ganze Familie in New York in einem Hotel Bescherung veranstaltet?


----------



## Perkone (20. Dezember 2010)

Ne er meint das war bei denen zu Hause. Er meint der Schauspieler könnte Steve Martin sein bzw dem ähnlich sehen. Life Savers wars auf jeden fall nit ^^

Edit: Eine Szene war, wo der Typ einen Stecker einsteckt, dann siehste das ganze Haus erstrahlen oder so und dann blendet die Szene sofort in ein Kraftwerk um ^^


----------



## Independent (23. Dezember 2010)

Das is ganz klar "Schöne Bescherung" mit Chevy Chase. Lief vorgestern auf RTL2.

Das is die Familie Griswald.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Hiho Leute  Mein Bruder sucht eine Weihnachtskomödie. Und zwar gehts in dem Film um einen Typen, der auf seinen Nachbar neidisch ist weil der eine viel bessere Weihnachtsbeleuchtung hat als er. Danach pflastert der sich sein ganzes Haus mit so ner Beleuchtung zu und bringt damit das Kraftwerk der Statt in ne missliche Lage. Dort letzt dann so n Typ nen dicken Hebel um für Notstrom oder sonstwas. Und am Ende will der Chef von dem Typ kein Weihnachtsgeld auszahlen, darauf hin klatscht dem ne Frau eine und dann gibbet doch für jeden Weihnachtsgeld
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr eine Ahnung, wasn Film das sein könnte ^^
> 
> ...



Klassiker!

Der alte Orginaltitel war "*Hilfe, es Weihnachtet sehr!"*. (Englischer Titel war "*Christmas Vacation*").
Wurde aber vor einigen Jahren umbenannt in "*Schöne Bescherung*" (...der Verantwortliche gehört gehängt).* 
*
Fand den auch ziemlich lustig, hab den aber einige male zu oft gesehen.*

Wikipedia-Link

Amazon-Link


*


----------



## Sunyo (13. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Klassiker!
> 
> Der alte Orginaltitel war "*Hilfe, es Weihnachtet sehr!"*. (Englischer Titel war "*Christmas Vacation*").
> Wurde aber vor einigen Jahren umbenannt in "*Schöne Bescherung*" (...der Verantwortliche gehört gehängt).*
> ...





Perkone schrieb:


> Hi  Ne, den haben wir schon ausschließen können ^^ Mein Bro meinte das son Komiker, der auch in nem Film (oder serie kA) spielt wo er mit seinen Kindern campen geht. Und eventuell hat er in diesem Jahr auch in nem Film mitgespielt mit nem großen Wohnwagen... Kann leider nur vage Andeutungen geben ^^



Aber ich würde auch auf den Film tippen...


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Aber ich würde auch auf den Film tippen...







> Und zwar gehts in dem Film um einen Typen, der auf seinen Nachbar neidisch ist weil der eine viel bessere Weihnachtsbeleuchtung hat als er. Danach *pflastert der sich sein ganzes Haus mit so ner Beleuchtung zu* und bringt damit das *Kraftwerk der Statt in ne missliche Lage. Dort letzt dann so n Typ nen dicken Hebel um für Notstrom* oder sonstwas.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welcher andere Film sollte das sein? 
Hast du dich veilleicht vom Comic-Intro irritieren lassen?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

ich dachte bei den amis sieht jedes zweite haus so aus ^^

das is doch so n chevy chase ding oder? und du redest von nem anderem film in dem er mit seinen kindern durch die pampa fährt? der hat doch nur sowas gedreht, alles totaler schrott daher war mir auch klar das kuya die kemnt und garantiert urkomisch findet 

glaub wir haben nen treffer die frage is ob er ob er jetzt wo alles vorbei is überhaupt noch men weihnachtsfilm sehen will


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich dachte bei den amis sieht jedes zweite haus so aus ^^
> 
> das is doch so n chevy chase ding oder? kuya die kemnt und garantiert urkomisch findet



jo, Chavy Chase ist richtig.
Naja.. was glaubst du wie alt ich war, als ich den zuletzt gesehen habe?
ein kleiner Tipp: "Er lief im ZDF und hieß noch "*Hilfe, es Weihnachtet sehr!*"


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

krass zdf o.O

sowas is heutzutage doch der typische rtl2 müll


----------

